# rider dings rating when they give incorrect location



## uberpaxi (Nov 9, 2018)

I help the pax in the RAIN load bags in rain to car. pax headed to airport easy peasy, as we get closer she says she “I want to go to ticketing counter”. at dfw there are two levels arrivals and departures a lot of passengers like to go upstairs becuase thats where the ticketing counters are and no need for elevator/escalator. i tell pax no problem and go up top when we get there, under her breath she mumbles “i wanted the ticketing counter” i said “mam this is the level with the ticket counters, she says “no I wanted downstairs checkin” I say “oh you mean curbside checkin with a skycap? i thought you wanted up top sorry”, “give me a sec ill go around (would have taken 30seconds to spin around)” she says “ no thats ok just drop me here” I get out again in the rain and give her the bags. Of course, dings my rating over it. Seriously?! Why cant we rate AFTER they leave the car i dont like them seeing it? I knew she was gonna ding me and didnt want her to see me downrate her.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uberpaxi said:


> Why cant we rate AFTER they leave the car i dont like them seeing it? I knew she was gonna ding me and didnt want her to see me downrate her.


She doesn't have to watch you rate. Switch your app over to another app running in the background before they can exit (I have the Waze app running in the background), and as soon as the paxhole exits the vehicle, you can rate them one star.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I never hit the complete trip until passenger exits vehicle and is walking away, then you can rate passenger without their knowing what you rate them.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

There is a little button on the side of my phone that turns the screen off. I don't rate them until they are out of eyesight. I think it's called a Power button. They should put them on all phones, that would be smart.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

When a driver signs out of the app make sure you turn your phone off, Uber still tracks your movements after signing out and will continue until you totally disconnect. I think Uber does this to check if you are driving a passenger for cash and cutting them out.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Mista T said:


> There is a little button on the side of my phone that turns the screen off. I don't rate them until they are out of eyesight. I think it's called a Power button. They should put them on all phones, that would be smart.


I leave the trip running until I get back into the car after unloading the bags. It's really not that hard.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Except at airports I end the trip after I’ve verified that we’ve arrived at the correct drop off location and then set the phone back on the dashboard with the “Rate Passenger” screen clearly visible. This shows the passengers that I have not rated them yet and their next actions may influence the rating they receive. It might just be my imagination or possibly completely unrelated but I feel I’ve been receiving more tips since I started doing this. Unfortunately, most of those tips have been in the app tips and, since we can’t see the tips until we have rated, even they have received a lower rating from me for not tipping in cash.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1* everyone that doesn't cash tip

No exceptions
No breaks
I don't care how friendly they are


----------

